# Charter Fishing report



## JettyPaul (Nov 28, 2003)

I posted this on the MD site where were from and dont feel like re wording it so im copying and pasting cause im lazy here goes - 

Charter Trip report 
Me , Joe Mama , and Joe Mama's Dad took the hike to VA Beach. Fished from 6AM til 4. 12 rods were out mostly with schoolie's and umbrella's. All trolling so realling luck of the draw as we picked numbers and took turns. I obviously picked the last number as my luck sucks. 11 people fishing, 2 captins, and 2 first mates. We went to the Ocean so the legal size had to be 28". I caught a 31" , Joe Mama a 31 and 34 incher and Joe's Dad a 28 1/2 incher. Best lure was the umbrella with hot pink shad. Everyone was pretty cool and we decided to split the meat up evenly after the first mates filleted them. Biggest was 36" smallest was 18 1/2 we kept cause we were in the bay when it was caught. First mate thought the 18 1/2 was a snag , pulled it up , fish lol. Good time only $60 and we stayed at the HOJO on 18th streeet for $31.50 for a 2 queen size bedroom with ocean front view because its off-season. Va season ends the 31st i believe so it's worth it if you wanna go. Here's the link - 

http://www.captjim.com/


----------

